# Urine test- kept in  crotch area for 30 minutes



## Tony278 (May 16, 2014)

Hi guys, I have a quick question. I just took a urine test and I got some clean piss from a friend. I got it from him and then taped it to my inner thigh/crotch area. Drove to the site which was about 7 minutes away. Parked and went to the office and did paperwork and everything. The whole process, from when I got the piss, to when I poured it into the cup for the test, took about 30 minutes. Just to calm my nerves, the temp should have been fine right? It was kept under my crotch and it was only for 30 minutes total that I had the urine. Temp shouldn't have been a problem, right?


----------



## Ron (Apr 4, 2018)

I hope you passed the urine test Tony. Just in case you will be needing a urine next time. Maybe this may help you on passing.
https://www.urinereview.com/pass-a-drug-test-in-24-hours/


----------



## zigggy (Apr 7, 2018)

hey tony ,,,if the temp was not correct they would have failed you on the spot ...generally if the temp is to low they wont even take the sample ,,,why waste time doing of doing a test on urine they know you brought with you ,,,anyway good luck and welcome to the site ,,,,,zig


----------



## Trump (Apr 8, 2018)

zigggy said:


> hey tony ,,,if the temp was not correct they would have failed you on the spot ...generally if the temp is to low they wont even take the sample ,,,why waste time doing of doing a test on urine they know you brought with you ,,,anyway good luck and welcome to the site ,,,,,zig



:yeahthat:

first thing the Tech looks at is the temps.  I passed many a test this way....I even had one leak a bit and looked like I peed self:giggle:...I told them I been holding this pee for some time so I would be able to go:aok:


----------

